# Oliver's new home



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

What a nice ending. Your Sister has done a wonderful thing for Oliver. Send her and Oliver hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love hearing about happy endings-any pictures of Oliver in his cart? Would love to see them if you have any.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Corgis are so cute!! Your sister has a big heart.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

This is a link to a video of Oliver chasing a ball; I hope it works

YouTube - ‪Oliver and the ball‬‏


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness so adorable! That just warms my heart. Your sister is such an angel for doing that for that sweet dog!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh this just makes my heart sing !!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Love, love, love the video. He's so speedy and having such fun. Your sister has given him a great quality of life.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is super cute. Please give your sister a big thank you from me. It does my heart good to see this little guy running around again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Susan6953 said:


> This is a link to a video of Oliver chasing a ball; I hope it works
> 
> YouTube - ‪Oliver and the ball‬‏


That's adorable, way to go Oliver! What a cute little guy he is. 

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliver*

Oliver is so adorabe and I would say that your sister is his Guardian Angel!
God Bless your sister and Oliver!!!


----------

